# District 9



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

anyone see it?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Somebody saw it!

$37,000,000 estimate for the weekend and the #1 film.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It's on the Netflix save list. I'm sure it was good in the theatre but I'm not so sure it would lose anything on the (relatively) small screen.


----------



## jaybertx (Feb 18, 2007)

Fantastic movie. You can read into it as a social commentary or can take it on the surface as a great sci-fi movie. The 15 year old kids loved it and the wife, who generally doesn't like sci fi movies, enjoyed it as well. 

It's really amazing how much detail they put into the aliens. It really makes you believe that they're real living creatures.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Great movie! I wasn't a big fan of the beginning with the Blair Witch thing going on, but the middle was great. I loved the effects!


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I too thought it was a great movie on all levels.

John


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

saw it today good movie. what's the chance of another one.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Sorry disagree. If I could I would get a refund. Love syfy flicks but that movie wasnt very good. The only scene I liked was the one from the previews. They could have dont without the beginning of the movie.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Saw it this afternoon.

I'm mixed.

Overall I enjoyed it. However, it was a bit slow to get rolling. I would have also like to see how/why they ended up on earth.

As for a another one. The door was certainly left open.


----------



## jonesron (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm a Scifi fan, but in my opinion this is one of the poorer movies I've actually paid money to see in the past few years.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

Great movie. Just saw it and really liked it. The only thing I didn't like is the shaking camera shots that so many movies use today. I can't wait until that style of shooting goes away.


----------

